# Prepping



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Let’s get back to it.

We all have some sort of preps for a variety of scenarios but let’s talk about preps for today... now. 

I have always prepped based on a risk matrix and for me, the highest has always been hurricanes. Everything else after that had been lower risk and lower impact. 

About the middle of the road risk/impact has been societal unrest or failure. The may include political unrest or upheaval. 

The issue is that with this type of disaster, a slow moving one. There are many aspect of this from supply chain to financial to physical violence and mass migration. 

I do see this as a slow moving train wreck but a wreck none the less. I’m looking at hard assets (land, silver, etc) as a hedge and a survival method. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Agree lets get back to the project, skills and DIY threads. Maybe throw in a few range day reports, BO rigs etc. 

We all prep for modern life ending as we know it regardless of the reason or cause. Time to move on and deal with it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

From just prior to election day I’ve been keeping all my preps topped off. Especially gas and diesel fuel/heating oil for use in the generators. Just ordered new batteries for the solar set up. Also scored a few boxes of ammo although most ammo is pretty scarce now. Already have seeds for the garden and canning lids in hand. The very last of my debt should be paid of in the next few months. If Biden gives us another stimulus check that should make me debt free. I’m about as ready for the coming shit storm as I can possibly be.

i would love to string up some barbed wire fencing but I’m pretty sure the township would object.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

planning for a big garden in the spring and loading up jars and lids for the harvest.. The dilemma here if it's total grid down is wood. Have a years worth split and stacked and close resupply available, but that is because nobody needs it now for heat, cooking, boiling water. If it comes to that, wood is going to be in short supply everywhere here!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I need to spend time building more waist high raised beds. I basically have very little yard and a portion of that is a steep slope. Add to that 2 large trees and my growing space is limited. So I am mostly limited to my patio and a small strip beside the house. My wife doesn't want one in the driveway but, if things get bad, I don't think she will object. There is also the garage. I do have the ability to grow inside. That would take some work but I could make it happen.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Might try and procure some seeds tomorrow. Start garden early indoors this year. 
Otherwise, we're good.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I plant anything this coming spring it will probably be herbs and spices and in the raised bed only.

I have some major projects to do that will take up most of the good weather.

Redoing the back deck is one of them.

Another is finish putting my lab together, everything is scattered all over the shop.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I need to spend time building more waist high raised beds. I basically have very little yard and a portion of that is a steep slope. Add to that 2 large trees and my growing space is limited. So I am mostly limited to my patio and a small strip beside the house. My wife doesn't want one in the driveway but, if things get bad, I don't think she will object. There is also the garage. I do have the ability to grow inside. That would take some work but I could make it happen.


Yeah, we know about garage growing, busted a few!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

putting grow lights and a small heater in the greenhouse tomorrow. then starting some seeds...
splitting some more wood too - lots of rain & wind here in the wet PNW...
Plenty of trees down in the back woods, but they'll keep for now.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Since my wife's passing I am adjusting my needs and security. I no longer have a second set of eyes or her knowledge in first aid. I am thinking through my first aid situation. My security is what it is. It's me. I am putting more storage in place, rice, beans, etc. and rethinking my security options as it pertains to my house and it's perimeter. I have a lot of things banging around in my head. Alaska keeps coming to mind.

Anyways, make no mistake guys and gals, it's going to get worse. Our worst fears are now at our doorstep. Where to go from here? Food, water, Self Protection, Ammo, if you can find it, lock and load.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

We’re stocked up. My wife brought up the kids and grandkids should things go south. I said they can come here but they have to contribute. Chores, garden, animals. Just like the old days. If not, they they cannot come. 

We are up on canning material but haven’t yet. We are planning a fairly large garden this winter/spring and we bought more acreage. 

I will probably buy a cow as well or discuss with the rancher down the street. He has a good sized herd. 

I’m going do a bit in the stock market but also buy some junk silver (any recommendations?). The only junk silver I have now is from my parents that they started to collect in the 40’s. 

We’re good on security. Looking at a ruger ranch to round out my collection that can utilize my stock of 7.62x39 ammo. 

Getting wife trained up too. Camera’s all around and the dogs are my first line. I think the chihuahuas would chew anyone up. 

I may start approaching the neighbors. It’s country and we leave each other alone but there is a trump sign at almost every house. 

I’ll also start stocking up essentials in case of supply chain failure. 

Oh and booze...


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Three things I'm currently working on:

1) I need to find a rototiller/cultivator to stash in the shed. If I ever need to till up my suburban backyard lawn to plant a garden, I don't want to do it by hand.

2) Improve my rain water collection plan. (not sure how yet) I live in a dry climate but we get a useful amount of rain if I can find a better way to store it.

3) Build a solar oven. A good one, not the flaky POS's you see on the internet. All the firewood around here (like all the game animals) will be picked clean in a few weeks.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> ...Wood is going to be in short supply everywhere here!


For sure. There will also be chain saw accidents and tree-felling disasters.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Might try and procure some seeds tomorrow. Start garden early indoors this year.
> Otherwise, we're good.


The seed companies are mailing out catalogs so I assume there are plenty of seeds available. I over bought last fall. Seriously, I could supply the whole neighborhood. But I may buy more this spring.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> putting grow lights and a small heater in the greenhouse tomorrow. then starting some seeds...
> splitting some more wood too - lots of rain & wind here in the wet PNW...
> Plenty of trees down in the back woods, but they'll keep for now.
> 
> ...


Do you have anything in your greenhouse to act as thermal mass? I have a plastic greenhouse that came as a kit, but if I were to do it again, I'd build from scratch and make the lower third of the walls from concrete block, probably painted black.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

NMPRN said:


> Three things I'm currently working on:
> 
> 1) I need to find a rototiller/cultivator to stash in the shed. If I ever need to till up my suburban backyard lawn to plant a garden, I don't want to do it by hand.
> 
> ...


Our remote location home is also in a dry area and lack of firewood is one of my biggest concerns. I also worry about water. Yes, it overlooks a lake, but hauling up enough water for the garden would be a back breaking chore.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> ...hauling up enough water for the garden would be a back breaking chore.


Solar powered pumps?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

NMPRN said:


> Solar powered pumps?


There's at least a 200 foot gain in altitude from the "full pool" level of the lake to our garden. Could be more or less depending on the actual circumstances, like, time of year or whether or not anyone is operating the dam. So I'd guess it would take multiple pumps, possibly with an intermediate cistern. Not something that could be set up beforehand to test it out for sure.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Do you have anything in your greenhouse to act as thermal mass? I have a plastic greenhouse that came as a kit, but if I were to do it again, I'd build from scratch and make the lower third of the walls from concrete block, probably painted black.


I hear ya bout doing it from scratch, and I wish I had done that. So, I have 2 55 gal water barrels in there for the heat absorption. On the entire north wall, I put in reflective 1/2" thermal foam boards to block cold coming in and to reflect the southern light - when there is any. During a sunny day, it still gets to about 80+ degrees in there, however, without the sun (typical PNW as you know) it's about 5 degrees warmer than outside. Concrete blocks would be easy to do and not that expensive. Maybe another project this year...

We'll see how this goes...I want to make better use from the greenhouse investment that we have over the past 2 years...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

NMPRN said:


> Three things I'm currently working on:
> 
> 1) I need to find a rototiller/cultivator to stash in the shed. If I ever need to till up my suburban backyard lawn to plant a garden, I don't want to do it by hand.
> 
> ...


If you are just planning to till your yard and plant "as-is", I think you will probably be disappointed with your harvest. I decent garden takes good ground and chances are your lawn isn't up to par. You might seriously consider starting now with turning a portion of your yard into garden and see how it produces. That will give you some indication of what you might need to do to supplement your soil later on. I tried the "till and plant" approach once time and my results were very disappointing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> The seed companies are mailing out catalogs so I assume there are plenty of seeds available. I over bought last fall. Seriously, I could supply the whole neighborhood. But I may buy more this spring.


I over bought for a reason. They are stored. I can supply us and our neighbors for a couple of years.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> I hear ya bout doing it from scratch, and I wish I had done that. So, I have 2 55 gal water barrels in there for the heat absorption. On the entire north wall, I put in reflective 1/2" thermal foam boards to block cold coming in and to reflect the southern light - when there is any. During a sunny day, it still gets to about 80+ degrees in there, however, without the sun (typical PNW as you know) it's about 5 degrees warmer than outside. Concrete blocks would be easy to do and not that expensive. Maybe another project this year...
> 
> We'll see how this goes...I want to make better use from the greenhouse investment that we have over the past 2 years...
> 
> ...


I have not figured out a good way to make use of mine. It's too cold and there's not enough light to use it for starting seeds. By the time it's warm enough outside, I can direct seed. I think it would be an even worse investment for the Grand Coulee place.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> If you are just planning to till your yard and plant "as-is", I think you will probably be disappointed with your harvest. I decent garden takes good ground and chances are your lawn isn't up to par. You might seriously consider starting now with turning a portion of your yard into garden and see how it produces. That will give you some indication of what you might need to do to supplement your soil later on. I tried the "till and plant" approach once time and my results were very disappointing.


Your very right about this point. Just pulling up the grass, turning the soil and planting will get you something but not much.

As an example, we will plow up part of a pasture, bring in good organic soil to mix with the exciting dirt and also mix in a significant amount of compost. This has shown us to be a pretty good method that we did with our raised beds.

Normal lawn soil usually won't suffice.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> I over bought for a reason. They are stored. I can supply us and our neighbors for a couple of years.


Yes, it was my intention to be able to share, too, because sharing seeds with your neighbors is better than having to shoot them for stealing your food. But I confess that as I was doing it, it felt like panic buying.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

inceptor said:


> I need to spend time building more waist high raised beds. I basically have very little yard and a portion of that is a steep slope. Add to that 2 large trees and my growing space is limited. So I am mostly limited to my patio and a small strip beside the house. My wife doesn't want one in the driveway but, if things get bad, I don't think she will object. There is also the garage. I do have the ability to grow inside. That would take some work but I could make it happen.


For raised container gardening I use a tall IBC tote (roughly the 350 gallon size. I cut it in half and put a pallet under the flipped over top half so I can move them with the tractor. You can set them up with a water reservoir in the bottom so you can go a week or two without watering which makes life easier for me. I have 4 of them, one planted in onions which I overwinter and a bit of garlic in another. The rest of the space is for seasonal veggies like lettuce and tomatoes.
While not exactly how I do it here is a video of a guy doing something similar. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...5BFEBE586C3DAE9948125BFEBE586C3D&&FORM=VDRVRV

We've got a large outdoor garden area but it takes so much time to maintain it we've switched over to container planting.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

paulag1955 said:


> For sure. There will also be chain saw accidents and tree-felling disasters.


Not to mention all of the serious leg injuries from people trying to learn to split wood with a maul.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, it was my intention to be able to share, too, because sharing seeds with your neighbors is better than having to shoot them for stealing your food. But I confess that as I was doing it, it felt like panic buying.


I started doing this before I got into gardening. The reason I joined the Master Gardeners was to start learning about gardening. I grew up in the city. No one had a garden except for people who live a whole lot farther out. Veggies were something that Kroger had. I did learn a few things before the shut down. But the best part was access to the information I needed. We have tried once already and our harvest was minimal. So I'll be starting again soon. February is planting season here in Texas. I'll eventually get it right.

The majority of my seeds were bought in storage containers. Some I've had for quite a while. I have others in the freezer and more in a small frig. Hedging my bets.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> If you are just planning to till your yard and plant "as-is", I think you will probably be disappointed with your harvest.


Yeah, I didn't think about that, the 'soil' around here is pretty much just sand. Couldn't I just build up the lawn with compost and manure or something? ...there's enough dog poop out there to feed an Iowa corn farm :vs_OMG:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I did go to the range the other day. Shot an SKS, FN FAL, Revolver and some other stuff. Learned different weapons, loading, etc.. May seem simple to some. But when you pick up an unfamiliar tool, its over whelming sometimes.
Wife actually went and got a solar powered and hand crank radio after Wed. Just compulsive buy.. 
New years, I bought a bunch of MREs online. Little alcohol induced purchase.. Oh well.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> If you are just planning to till your yard and plant "as-is", I think you will probably be disappointed with your harvest. I decent garden takes good ground and chances are your lawn isn't up to par. You might seriously consider starting now with turning a portion of your yard into garden and see how it produces. That will give you some indication of what you might need to do to supplement your soil later on. I tried the "till and plant" approach once time and my results were very disappointing.


Agreed. We are mostly clay so when we wanted to put in a 25' x 60' garden area I first had 2 truck loads (20 tons) of top soil brought in and spent hours with a tractor and tiller working it in.

We've got a perfectly flat roughly 1/2 acre area the former owner had put in with hundreds of loads of fill dirt to use as a horse riding ring. I understand that it took several years of the owner's boyfriend bringing in extra dirt with his dump truck driving job. Anyway it's very poor soil and last year I had the opportunity for a friend to bring in topsoil at $90 for a 18 ton load. I asked for 5 loads but unfortunately the place that was giving the dirt away stopped before he could collect the topsoil. I was kind of wanting to put in grape vines in that area because it could easily be watered from a rain catchment system I want to put in on the barn roof gutters.

The farmer across the road has a contract to collect the manure from some egg laying houses and he spreads it on his fields every few months (really stinks) and over the years his clay has turned into much better looking dirt for growing corn, soybeans. and wheat. He puts a few loads of manure on my pasture each year as a favor to me and since then the grass on the old riding ring has gotten much stronger.

As a prep I've got about 200 lbs of really cheap fertilizer stored down in the shop. I use about 100 lbs of it a year on the yard and around the fruit trees.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

inceptor said:


> The majority of my seeds were bought in storage containers. Some I've had for quite a while. I have others in the freezer and more in a small frig. Hedging my bets.


Every year or two I buy one of those bags of heirloom seeds and toss it in the freezer but I also order about $30 worth of GMO seeds every year, some to plant and some to be taped closed and dated and tossed in the drawer. 
By ordering online I've got a better selection of plants for my area and while they may not propagate (since they are GMO) in some ways they are stronger plants.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

inceptor said:


> The majority of my seeds were bought in storage containers. Some I've had for quite a while. I have others in the freezer and more in a small frig. Hedging my bets.


Every year or two I buy one of those bags of heirloom seeds and toss it in the freezer but I also order about $30 worth of GMO seeds every year, some to plant and some to be taped closed and dated and tossed in the drawer. 
By ordering online I've got a better selection of plants for my area and while they may not propagate (since they are GMO) in some ways they are stronger plants.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I spent a good bit of time last summer working alone on weekends clearing trees and brush. I spent days using a chainsaw with no one to help if something went wrong. One piece of gear I purchased was a good set of Sthil chainsaw chaps. They are a wonderful safety item which I would recommend everyone have. Especially if we end up only having wood for heat in the future. Assuming there is a future at this point&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> The seed companies are mailing out catalogs so I assume there are plenty of seeds available. I over bought last fall. Seriously, I could supply the whole neighborhood. But I may buy more this spring.


Who do you buy from and are/were you satisfied with the seeds? 
I've never bought from catalogs or online; any suggestions would be most appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Financial 

Yep it’s only money but it makes life easier. My few clients are definitely feeling my angst about the state of the economy. It’s not black and white.

+ Covid vaccines should end archaic shutdowns and bring up the economy, jobs will return, people itch for travel, and the markets should bounce but wait

- New taxes, regulations, and putting china ahead of the US is going to hurt, but wait

+ the government is industries biggest customer and it’s going to get bigger 

What is one to do? Prep !,


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Financial
> 
> Yep it's only money but it makes life easier. My few clients are definitely feeling my angst about the state of the economy. It's not black and white.
> 
> ...


Better rethink that about the vaccine. Here is the surgeon general on gma. Start about the 4:20 mark for the real information.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Just set a payment to pay my wife's vehicle off early!  
We've been paying twice the monthly amount for a while now, but since the refi went through this month, we're saving 2 months mortgage payments, enough to pay off her vehicle now.

As of this March, we'll be saving $1600 a month with the refi & car payoff! 
At the end of this year, the last of the welfare payments to the ex. So, starting January 2022, an additional $1100 a month!! Woo Hoo!

And all this in the midst of financial planning for my retirement...

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

So I am thinking about doing raise beds this year versus my traditional garden. And I’ve got a question for every gardener on here. Should I use treated lumber, concrete blocks, Cedarwood, or regular lumber? I guess the reason for this question is I don’t want to use anything that’s going to leech chemicals into my food as this will be used for canning purposes.

Thoughts?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Let's get back to it.
> 
> We all have some sort of preps for a variety of scenarios but let's talk about preps for today... now.
> 
> ...


Us old born again Christians don't much care how we die as long as its with honor. We plan to save the last few rounds for ourselves hopefully our guns will be found hot and empty and us knee deep in spent brass and empty .12 guage hulls and empty cans of beanie weenies. Every food group on earth is in those things including water. Which one of you smart folks knows about cell phones? Mine has apparently caught a virus. It shows everything big and calls 911 when you hit two buttons. Thanks. They said just the other day a person could live on raw potatoes indefinitely. No water needed cause they have that too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Let's get back to it.
> 
> We all have some sort of preps for a variety of scenarios but let's talk about preps for today... now.
> 
> ...


Your geography sounds a lot like Texas. Are your ready to Texit? Let the other Red States play tag along toodleoo? Know the Okies and everybody to the Atlantic will go with. Good Governor Abbott has tacitly approved issuing additional ammo in common calibers and gauges. Sorry he dont have any .16 gauge slugs or buck shot for the hicks at Graham. Its just one of those things.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Your geography sounds a lot like Texas. Are your ready to Texit? Let the other Red States play tag along toodleoo? Know the Okies and everybody to the Atlantic will go with. Good Governor Abbott has tacitly approved issuing additional ammo in common calibers and gauges. Sorry he dont have any .16 gauge slugs or buck shot for the hicks at Graham. Its just one of those things.


I'm a card carrying member...

TNM.me

TEXIT


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Who do you buy from and are/were you satisfied with the seeds?
> I've never bought from catalogs or online; any suggestions would be most appreciated.
> Thanks!


My favorites are Territorial Seed Company, based in Cottage Grove, OR, (they have a lot of seeds developed for the growing conditions of the Maritime NW, but other varieties as well), Botanical Interests, and Seed Savers Exchange. I also like High Mowing, Johnny's, and Baker Creek. I've also ordered from Burpee and Park, but I tend not to anymore. But across the board, I've never had bad luck with any seeds purchased from any of these companies.

Now that I'm gardening in Eastern Washington, I purchase mostly from Botanical Interests and Seed Savers Exchange. SSE is doing important work to maintain diversity in the food supply.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> My favorites are Territorial Seed Company, based in Cottage Grove, OR, (they have a lot of seeds developed for the growing conditions of the Maritime NW, but other varieties as well), Botanical Interests, and Seed Savers Exchange. I also like High Mowing, Johnny's, and Baker Creek. I've also ordered from Burpee and Park, but I tend not to anymore. But across the board, I've never had bad luck with any seeds purchased from any of these companies.
> 
> Now that I'm gardening in Eastern Washington, I purchase mostly from Botanical Interests and Seed Savers Exchange. SSE is doing important work to maintain diversity in the food supply.


Excellent. Thanks much for the information.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> My favorites are Territorial Seed Company, based in Cottage Grove, OR, (they have a lot of seeds developed for the growing conditions of the Maritime NW, but other varieties as well), Botanical Interests, and Seed Savers Exchange. I also like High Mowing, Johnny's, and Baker Creek. I've also ordered from Burpee and Park, but I tend not to anymore. But across the board, I've never had bad luck with any seeds purchased from any of these companies.
> 
> Now that I'm gardening in Eastern Washington, I purchase mostly from Botanical Interests and Seed Savers Exchange. SSE is doing important work to maintain diversity in the food supply.


Baker Creek is my source for heirloom seeds. They are out of a lot of stuff, though.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

stevekozak said:


> Baker Creek is my source for heirloom seeds. They are out of a lot of stuff, though.


Thanks, that's good to know. I'll get on with ordering what I want this spring.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Since my wife's passing I am adjusting my needs and security. I no longer have a second set of eyes or her knowledge in first aid.


Prepared One, I did not know. My wife is out shopping for the day, so the house is quiet enough for prayers. If you need something, give me a shout.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Great for you. Great job. My post here is going to sound ugly: "work hard and save so you can pay for those who didn't". That's ugly. That is the reality for so many people. There are some solutions. Invest that money in something less tangible so it's hard to take (not impossible but hard) like farm land, forest land, affordable housing, collectibles, metals, weapons, and here is one they can't possibly take: SKILLS.



Michael_Js said:


> Just set a payment to pay my wife's vehicle off early!
> We've been paying twice the monthly amount for a while now, but since the refi went through this month, we're saving 2 months mortgage payments, enough to pay off her vehicle now.
> 
> As of this March, we'll be saving $1600 a month with the refi & car payoff!
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NMPRN said:


> Yeah, I didn't think about that, the 'soil' around here is pretty much just sand. Couldn't I just build up the lawn with compost and manure or something? ...there's enough dog poop out there to feed an Iowa corn farm :vs_OMG:


I hope you're kidding but DO NOT USE DOG POOP IN YOUR GARDENS.

Cow manure (Not so "hot"), rabbit (not so "hot") or chicken manure ("hot") are good manure's for beds or compost piles. "Hot" manure needs some time before you start planting. At least in my experience.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I hope you're kidding but DO NOT USE DOG POOP IN YOUR GARDENS.
> 
> Cow manure (Not so "hot"), rabbit (not so "hot") or chicken manure ("hot") are good manure's for beds or compost piles. "Hot" manure needs some time before you start planting. At least in my experience.


Yes, we dump all the chicken manure and pine shavings from the coop into the compost bins. It eventually makes its way into the garden - next season.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Michael_Js said:


> Just set a payment to pay my wife's vehicle off early!
> We've been paying twice the monthly amount for a while now, but since the refi went through this month, we're saving 2 months mortgage payments, enough to pay off her vehicle now.
> 
> As of this March, we'll be saving $1600 a month with the refi & car payoff!
> ...


Being debt free is one of the most wonderful feelings that a working man can experience! Good on you Michael J!


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I hope you're kidding but DO NOT USE DOG POOP IN YOUR GARDENS.


I was just kidding. I was suggesting that it's time for me to go pick up the dog poop in the back yard


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

NMPRN said:


> I was just kidding. I was suggesting that it's time for me to go pick up the dog poop in the back yard


Total aside, but have you ever wondered were the term "party-pooper" came from? I mean, is it about some fat dude that stunk up the toilet at a party? (yes, this is how my brain works. If I were a young person, they would have me on 12 ADHD meds, I am sure).


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Total aside, but have you ever wondered were the term "party-pooper" came from? I mean, is it about some fat dude that stunk up the toilet at a party? (yes, this is how my brain works. If I were a young person, they would have me on 12 ADHD meds, I am sure).


It might mean someone who stinks up a party, just by being there.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Elvis said:


> Every year or two I buy one of those bags of heirloom seeds and toss it in the freezer but I also order about $30 worth of GMO seeds every year, some to plant and some to be taped closed and dated and tossed in the drawer.
> By ordering online I've got a better selection of plants for my area and while they may not propagate (since they are GMO) in some ways they are stronger plants.


Where do you get the GMO seeds?


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Total aside, but have you ever wondered were the term "party-pooper" came from? I mean, is it about some fat dude that stunk up the toilet at a party? (yes, this is how my brain works. If I were a young person, they would have me on 12 ADHD meds, I am sure).


Here comes the nerd! Most etymologies go back to the nautical term and explain that sailors got tired of the bashing that a storm gave them when the waves were breaking over the poop of the ship. Actually, I believe that to be only partly correct. If a large wave broke over the poop of a sailing ship, the water did not drain well and the ship became sluggish; the term was "the ship was pooped." If it was pooped enough, the ship sank. Because it was the rear end of the ship, that was probably where the term "poop" originated. So party poopers sink the party. So do nerds sometimes.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

danben said:


> Here comes the nerd! Most etymologies go back to the nautical term and explain that sailors got tired of the bashing that a storm gave them when the waves were breaking over the poop of the ship. Actually, I believe that to be only partly correct. If a large wave broke over the poop of a sailing ship, the water did not drain well and the ship became sluggish; the term was "the ship was pooped." If it was pooped enough, the ship sank. Because it was the rear end of the ship, that was probably where the term "poop" originated. So party poopers sink the party. So do nerds sometimes.


Hooray for Nerds!!! That is a very good explanation and one I like better than the concept of someone deciding to wait until a party to excrete their fecal matter. Those kind of people need to be keel-hauled!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Us old born again Christians don't much care how we die as long as its with honor. We plan to save the last few rounds for ourselves hopefully our guns will be found hot and empty and us knee deep in spent brass and empty .12 guage hulls and empty cans of beanie weenies. Every food group on earth is in those things including water. Which one of you smart folks knows about cell phones? Mine has apparently caught a virus. It shows everything big and calls 911 when you hit two buttons. Thanks. They said just the other day a person could live on raw potatoes indefinitely. No water needed cause they have that too.


Sorry about the phone, bigwheel. I hope you're joking about saving the last few rounds for yourself. :sad2: It's a mortal sin and could land you in hell.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

danben said:


> Here comes the nerd! Most etymologies go back to the nautical term and explain that sailors got tired of the bashing that a storm gave them when the waves were breaking over the poop of the ship. Actually, I believe that to be only partly correct. If a large wave broke over the poop of a sailing ship, the water did not drain well and the ship became sluggish; the term was "the ship was pooped." If it was pooped enough, the ship sank. Because it was the rear end of the ship, that was probably where the term "poop" originated. So party poopers sink the party. So do nerds sometimes.


What about the "poop deck"?:tango_face_grin:


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> What about the "poop deck"?:tango_face_grin:


Indeed. That's the rear end of the ship. However, if you're referring to the defecatory act (tolja I was a nerd), that was done in the head. While today the head is any toilet facility on a water craft, in the days of sailing ships the toilet was at the front of the craft.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> The dilemma here if it's total grid down is wood. Have a years worth split and stacked and close resupply available, but that is because nobody needs it now for heat, cooking, boiling water. If it comes to that, wood is going to be in short supply everywhere here!


Sorry, but this made me laugh & brought back memories of being stationed in Minot. Back then the joke was, the state tree of North Dakota was the telephone pole.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Smit974 said:


> So I am thinking about doing raise beds this year versus my traditional garden. And I've got a question for every gardener on here. Should I use treated lumber, concrete blocks, Cedarwood, or regular lumber? I guess the reason for this question is I don't want to use anything that's going to leech chemicals into my food as this will be used for canning purposes.
> 
> Thoughts?


In the old days, when arsenic was a component of the treatment, it could be dangerous to use treated lumber. The new treatment is much safer. I use treated lumber in my raised beds and am still kicking. If you were still concerned, you could add a plastic barrier on the lumber.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Who do you buy from and are/were you satisfied with the seeds?
> I've never bought from catalogs or online; any suggestions would be most appreciated.
> Thanks!


I probably get most of my seed from Eden Brothers & Fedco Seeds. I like that they offer small packs, that I use for trials, but also offer large, bulk quantities too. Their online stores are easy to navigate & their seed has always been top notch. I usually order at least 40 lbs of seed a year for storage & use.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smit974 said:


> So I am thinking about doing raise beds this year versus my traditional garden. And I've got a question for every gardener on here. Should I use treated lumber, concrete blocks, Cedarwood, or regular lumber? I guess the reason for this question is I don't want to use anything that's going to leech chemicals into my food as this will be used for canning purposes.
> 
> Thoughts?


We have raised bed gardens that were put in at approximately the same time using untreated wood in two different climates (one very dry, the other very wet). The beds are still in fine shape in the dry climate garden, but are in very, very sad shape in the wet climate garden. So depending upon your climate, you may be able to use untreated lumber. If I were going to put in a new garden, though, I would use concrete blocks as long as I could confirm that the blocks didn't contain fly ash.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

We had a hellacious wind storm here last night. Lying in bed, listening to it blow, I was so grateful we'd had all those trees taken down in October. At some point during the night we lost power, but it was back on when we got up this morning. I was almost sorry that it was, because we missed out on the opportunity to try out our Duracell PowerSource 660.

We did have a dead western hemlock fall well away from any structures and a tree from the greenbelt fell onto the corner of our shop. It doesn't look like there was any major damage, but my husband hasn't been out to look yet. Hopefully it will just be the minor damage that can be seen from outside.


----------

